# Which kid? (Nubian)



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

*Which kid would you buy? (Nubian)*

I am looking into show goats and have a strong preference for Nubians. I found a few for sale, and one I like pretty good. I have sent an email asking for more pictures and info on them. I just need a better opinion given I'm still new in goat confirmation.

They just gave me three quick shots they got while passing by her.

























Dam's Type Evaluation
Dam's Pedigree
Sire's Pedigree


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I like number 1 as well. She looks level and proportioned. I like number 2 the least, her rump looks really high and steep. 
I would buy #1. Plus she's pretty


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Number 1


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you both. I was thinking the same thing, one glance and I was in love! I haven't found really any breeders close that register, tattoo, etc. and this one does! I am definitely excited about receiving more pictures.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

What's mama's udders like? I wish #2 and #3 had pictures where they were better set up. From these pics alone I would have to say #1 also, but I am not sure if they were all set up exactly the same that would hold true.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I say either 1 or 2, the picture of the second one isn't the best, but I'm leaning towards her. And if can get pictures of each's dam's udder, that'd be helpful.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

I emailed the person and am just waiting for a reply, hopefully more pictures soon.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

The pictures are really not that great for conformation judging. I am kind of leaning towards number 2. Do you have pictures of the dams udder? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Just learned she has been sold, but they have another available. They are sending pictures and gave me the registration numbers of the dam and sire. Soon I will get pictures of the dam, but I do have pictures of the doeling that I added to the original post.

I also added in pedigrees for sire and dam.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I liked number two better than this new doeling. I just think number 2 wasn't set up well in that pic. I would have like to see her and number 3 set up correctly


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I think I'm missing something; I only see one goat.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> I think I'm missing something; I only see one goat.


She had other pictures up at first but they aren't there anymore


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I also only see one doe and she is not show quality, going by the photos.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone and sorry for the confusion. I think I am just going to look at another breeder, the black and white and an older doe born in 2012 is all this breeder has left.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm not a fan of the one you have pictures of at all.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Is the number two doeling still available from the first set of pics, I think her unlevel looking rump was the way she was standing I really think that little doe was quality and if set up correctly would shine. I know she was a plain color but she was very feminine and pretty with nice clean legs and depth of body appropriate to her age. I think if her mama had a nice udder and you could see her set up well and she leveled out she would be a good choice.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

If you can tell us what state you're in, we could help you find some good breeders.


----------



## erinbelle (Apr 4, 2014)

I think the second was sold as well. I wish the breeder would have updated the pictures.

I am in Georgia, south Georgia to be exact. The breeders I have found are all around 4 hours from me and that is a bit too far. I was hoping to find some closer.


----------

